# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Mac Excel Document Recovery

## jollyj

Mac excel file generating problem , is there any way to get rid of it.

----------


## JBeaucaire

Possibly.  Care to be more specific?

----------

